# 2005 tundra



## jcald

I'm thinking of buying an 05 4dr tundra.Will I be able to put a plow on it?

Your input is appreiciated.


----------



## dmontgomery

I know Snoway makes a plow for that truck........

www.snoway.com


----------



## Chainlink

Im still a very new member but if you read the Yota threads much youll know I love Toyotas, enough about me  . Well I just wanted to add fuel to the mix. Toyota has rumored a deisel and 1 ton for the 2006 year. 



(mmmmmm deisel)


----------



## jcald

Thanks DMont,
I also found out I can put a western suburbanite, a fisher Homesteader, and a blizzard on a tundra.The western and fisher both wiegh less than #300 and the blizzard is over #500. Now which one should I go with? Any opinions out there.


----------



## Bolts Indus.

The Blizzard 720 for your truck is 380 lbs.


----------



## vector6

you may want to drive a Titan before you purchase the Tundra.


----------



## Duplantisjj

Check around....depending on your needs....that Yota is supposed to be a full size vehicle and therefore you should be able to put any 7'6" plow on it.....but likely you'll mess with the warranty no matter what kind of plow you install (Homesteader, whatever)......Your 1/2 ton Yota like my 1/2 ton Chevy is not recommended for any plow by the manufacturer.


----------



## dmontgomery

I have heard the rumor about the diesel and 3/4 and 1 tons......bring it on......I will buy one.....

as for which plow..........find the best dealer as far as support and location and buy.....


Derek


----------



## jcald

Hey Bolts, seeing that your the dealer Here What would you go with Blizzard or one of those down pressure Plows?


----------



## Bolts Indus.

Depends on what kind of work you will be doing.


----------



## pjaln

the tundra is not a good choice for plowing ,if it is going to be used commercially that is .although i plow with a 01 tacoma xtra cab and a 6,8 ld fisher, i would not want to be forced into putting a lighter plow on a wider truck because situations come up when you are out plowing that the lighter plows wont handle or cant take i sucks that the whole idea of lighter home owner plows came about because of lowsy lighter frontends on some full size trucks ........paul


----------



## jcald

Bolts,
Basically I plow approx 12 to 20 residential driveways depends on the snow fall amount. Very light use as you can see. 

Paul, I agree with you on that the front ends suck these days, but, these new lighter plows have down pressure which I'm hoping makes up the difference for the lost weight. I was plowing the same truck you have now with the same exact setup. So when it comes to the tundra I figured if I did with the Tacoma I can definitely do it with the Tundra.  

John


----------



## pjaln

the problem is that i dont think the tundra front end is any more beefier for its size than my 01 tacoma and because its much wider it has to be much more stronger to handle a wider plow i know somwe of these plows have down pressure but it is another thing to possibly go wrong 
you know if toyota would only send us in the states what they send to africa ,australia, south america the whole issue with front end strenght would be a non issue in ,...1982 i bought a 1/2 ton long bed toyota 5 speed 4cyl. it was the only mini truck that had a solid front axle ,i bought another in 86, an xtra cab that was the last year they were both mini f350s literally !!
i cant help getting aggravated seeing the demise of the actual worktruck in america one thing i will say is that you cant beat there dependability and whatever you put on that front end definetly put timbrens they tighten the whole thing right up 
btw if you have a chance try to find a toyota sight in australia and you will see what i mean about what we get for trucks and what the rest of the world gets ........paul


----------



## Chainlink

pjaln said:


> the problem is that i dont think the tundra front end is any more beefier for its size than my 01 tacoma and because its much wider it has to be much more stronger to handle a wider plow i know somwe of these plows have down pressure but it is another thing to possibly go wrong
> you know if toyota would only send us in the states what they send to africa ,australia, south america the whole issue with front end strenght would be a non issue in ,...1982 i bought a 1/2 ton long bed toyota 5 speed 4cyl. it was the only mini truck that had a solid front axle ,i bought another in 86, an xtra cab that was the last year they were both mini f350s literally !!
> i cant help getting aggravated seeing the demise of the actual worktruck in america one thing i will say is that you cant beat there dependability and whatever you put on that front end definetly put timbrens they tighten the whole thing right up
> btw if you have a chance try to find a toyota sight in australia and you will see what i mean about what we get for trucks and what the rest of the world gets ........paul


Im curious about your years as in 86 they had independent front ends(torsion bars). 85 was the last year for solid axle in the pick ups and 4 runners, 97 was the last year for the Land Cruiser(at least in the States). And if Im not mistaken 97 was the last year toyota offered the solid axle anywhere. Not to argue the strength of the solid axles because I whole heartedly agree Toyota should have kept them, but they where a birfield design that is known to be on the weaker compared to the american counter parts. I still feel for the engine power they were indestructable(and I have seen them hold up to V8 power). The U.S.A has been totally jipped when it comes to the awesome trucks toyota sends elsewhere. The Hilux is other countries version of the tacoma but the had crew cabs since the begining and fj40 are still produced also in crewe cab. Plus they all do get the option of deisel. From what I understand I agree from what Ive seen that it is very reliable, plus tuning the factory turbos nets great results.

lol did I just type all that  ...I love Yotas but up here salt has all but elimanated all of the solid axle rigs. The last one I was able to get my hands on I had to get from New Mexico  And I have never been lucky enough to get a USA version desiel.


----------



## Bolts Indus.

jcald said:


> Bolts,
> Basically I plow approx 12 to 20 residential driveways depends on the snow fall amount. Very light use as you can see.
> 
> Paul, I agree with you on that the front ends suck these days, but, these new lighter plows have down pressure which I'm hoping makes up the difference for the lost weight. I was plowing the same truck you have now with the same exact setup. So when it comes to the tundra I figured if I did with the Tacoma I can definitely do it with the Tundra.
> 
> John


I don't know how well built the snoway is but if your happy with it then for driveways I might go with it.


----------



## pjaln

your right about the years i must have had an 85 i,m on my 16th truck you know tend to forget..the landcruiser stopped the solid axle in 97 ,presently i have a 93 ,90,landcruiser and a 01 tacoma i am really mad about toyota sending us trucks that are not wanted in different parts of the world but they are forced on us and we are told how tough they are .i dont buy it everything they make is not geared to working types and i do agree that the birfield is a problem somewhat i just replaced them on my 93 
you have to understand where i,m coming from i bought my first truck in 76 it was a 1/2 ton chevy leaf springs and solid axle at a 1/2 ton it would probably compare to most 1 tons today back then nobody i know paid attention to what there truck could with stand you just piled on whatever you wanted and went in 1982 i put 1860 pounds of construction debris on my toyota long bed pickup they weigh it at the dump thats how i knew i wish i kept that slip..........paul


----------



## jcald

Well I've made my decision to go with the Fisher homesteader 7'4" blade. I'm still not overly happy about this plow but the blizzard dealer didn't have a plow for me in stock and said that it would be mid to late dec before he received one and wanted to charge me the freight shipping for the plow. :realmad: Anyway I talked to a couple of dealer about the homesteader and the suburbanite plows and pretty much ends up that these two plows are very alike so I'm going with fisher becuase its $50 cheaper.


----------



## ghosttridder

*I have an '05 Tundra reg cab and i have a question about a western suburbanite*

i haven't used western suburbanite plows before, i've heard they are pretty good for snow plowing. Any suggestions? My snow plow route is going to be relatively small courts in a residential area, does anyone know if the suburbanite 7'4" will do the trick? my Tacoma is a v6 4x4. Thankx.


----------



## deh8255

*It will do the trick*



ghosttridder said:


> i haven't used western suburbanite plows before, i've heard they are pretty good for snow plowing. Any suggestions? My snow plow route is going to be relatively small courts in a residential area, does anyone know if the suburbanite 7'4" will do the trick? my Tacoma is a v6 4x4. Thankx.


The Suburbanite and the Homesteader come of the same line and are the same plow. Only difference is Sub is red and Home is yellow. They are light weight but do a good job. Being light it wont tear up the front end of your vehicle and does the job. Now while they dont have down pressure, they do have blade lock. Blade lock locks the blade in a fixed down position. It will hold the blade to the ground and release if an obstruction or excessive pressure is sensed. As you probably know, it is categorized as a personal plow, but dont let that fool you. Like any tool, use it properly and it will provide you good service. I am using mine on one big lot and some drives. Many will say they are junk but I havent talked to anyone that has one that says that.


----------



## ghosttridder

wow thanks deh8255. I was really trying to get the boss 7'0 installed but i found out that they don't make one for tacoma's, only tundras so i was like oh well what the heck. But yeah like you said people say it's for personal use, i think it's half of it is a marketing trick to get you to buy a higher price plow. Yet the heavier duty plows might be more lasting and tough, but don't you think the suburbanite plows 7'4" will do the trick? I really hope it will because it's my first time using this type of plow. It's at the shop right now, they are going to mount it sometime tomorrow..


----------



## deh8255

*Put pictures up when you get it back*

ghosttridder

Put pictures up when you get it from the shop. Snow is nearly here. Good timing. You will be using it as soon as you get it.


----------



## dmontgomery

Good luck with your new plow...

Here is my plow....on a Toyota......

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=29772


----------



## Jeff Lange

Is the Sno way St plow easy to take on and off?


----------



## ghosttridder

deh8255 said:


> ghosttridder
> 
> Put pictures up when you get it from the shop. Snow is nearly here. Good timing. You will be using it as soon as you get it.


Deh8255, dude you all gotta see the western suburbanite 7'4" on the black on black toyota tocama that i got. This thing looks sweeet. first i did a test run on a small lot near my house, and this thing works. I am impressed so far. I will take pictures of it soon deh8255 and post it...

as a new plower, the only thing i freaked out on was the noise that the plow makes, because the tacoma is pretty quite because it's also relatively new lit has like 8000 miles on it. when i did the test run, i hit a sewer lid, and it gave a big thump, scared the crap otta me, anyone know if that's normal? but so far the thing works preety darn good... so far..
oh and OMG it snowed here in chicago, guess....

5 to 8 INCHES!! (dec 8th )my goodness, this is like bonkers... lol


----------



## dmontgomery

The ST has 3 pins, 1 power connection, 1 controller connection, and 2 lights connections.... The plow is light enough that I can manually move it around to line it up, and yes it is easy to hook up........

I did 15 driveways, twice each last night.........

Derek


----------



## ghosttridder

damn, talk about well worth earnings for your job there. 15 driveways... that's awesome. right now i'm under one contract for a townhome association just doing it with my toyota tacoma 4x4. so far I plowed once and the western suburbanite did the job well, though i wish i had a bigger truck with a bigger blade, probably could do it faster with that because in the manual i read that it is recommended that you don't exceed 10 mph when plowing with the blade down on float or something like that...


----------



## deh8255

*Big thump*

ghosttridder

I know that big thump sound well. I heard it a couple times myself. That is the sound of the blade tripping and bouncing back. That is exactly what she's supposed to do and yeah, it does freak you out a bit. The blade will catch on stuff more if it isn't full angle. I pretty much run full angle now and it happens very seldom on full angle. I also was running some long lines at 20+ mph and it did awesome. I was throwing snow 10' or so of the side. Looked like an avalanche. I am very impressed with the plow. I made some serious $ the other night. About 3 more snows and she is paid for.


----------



## ghosttridder

deh8255 said:


> ghosttridder
> 
> I know that big thump sound well. I heard it a couple times myself. That is the sound of the blade tripping and bouncing back. That is exactly what she's supposed to do and yeah, it does freak you out a bit. The blade will catch on stuff more if it isn't full angle. I pretty much run full angle now and it happens very seldom on full angle. I also was running some long lines at 20+ mph and it did awesome. I was throwing snow 10' or so of the side. Looked like an avalanche. I am very impressed with the plow. I made some serious $ the other night. About 3 more snows and she is paid for.


lol avalanche. true that. when i did my court it sure looked like i was building my own mountain lol. I'm impressed and happy for you that you'll be making enough to cover your expenses. I was out last night and i was just gonig to get some coffee and i saw so many plow trucks with western blades. Wait as a matter of fact, that's all I saw. One of my co workers also told me that his friend uses a western blade and he wouldn't use anything other than that. All this info gave me like a confidence. I think what I have to do is print out some fliers and business cards and send 'em out to people in order for me or maybe even anyone of you guys to make some $$. I will run it at a full angle too, because i don't want to break anything. you wanna know whats funny? After I completed my first job of snow plowing, i went out to do a check on the blade and i thought that one of the trip springs broke because there are three, two on one side and one on the other. So when i looked at it I was like WTF?? LoL. I rushed my goofy ars home to check out the manual, and found out that there are supposed to only three trip springs i was laughing my ars off.. (pretty amazed that they are made out of rubber). anyways they'res my story..


----------



## patra30

*hello*

i am looking for a full setup boss plow for my 06 tundra double cab the boss sport duty poly 7ft any has one let me know @ [email protected]


----------



## Tuck11

jcald;168256 said:


> I'm thinking of buying an 05 4dr tundra.Will I be able to put a plow on it?
> 
> Your input is appreiciated.


I have a 2000 Tundra with a snow-way 24D plow ( this is the one with down pressure) I plowed 25 accounts for three years and did not have one problem with the truck or the plow.
Go ahead and but the truck you will be extremely happy with your choice and I cannot talk about other plows on the market but I am sold on the Snow-way.

Mike
2000 Tundra
2000 Snow-way 24 D


----------

